# [PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Monitor-Test: Die besten Monitore für Gamer



## PCGH-Redaktion (15. Januar 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Monitor-Test: Die besten Monitore für Gamer*

					Diesmal haben mehrere neue 4K/UHD-Monitore beziehungsweise für das Gaming mit dem PC geeignete TVs Einzug in unsere Rangliste gehalten. Neu mit dabei sind unter anderem ein 48 Zoll LG OLED TV sowie der Gigabyte M32U.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *[PCGH-Ratgeber] Gaming-Monitor-Test: Die besten Monitore für Gamer*


----------



## Noel1987 (15. Januar 2022)

Die 4k Monitore sind so groß 😂
Platz 1 davon ist so groß wie mein Fernseher im Wohnzimmer xD


----------



## blautemple (15. Januar 2022)

Noel1987 schrieb:


> Die 4k Monitore sind so groß 😂
> Platz 1 davon ist so groß wie mein Fernseher im Wohnzimmer xD


Das ist ja auch ein Fernseher. Eigentlich sind das alles Fernseher, höchstens beim 2. Platz könnte man noch darüber streiten, aber auch nur wenn man beide Augen zu drückt.


----------

